# Fortifications: How many, which ones?



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Curious what the general consensus is on fortifications so far. In 2000 points or more, you can take two fortifications. I am keen on the idea of taking a bastion with a comms relay and a starport. Reserves arriving on a 2+ and then arriving without scatter on the starport.. I think I've found a new experiment for my monolith.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I like the concept of them, and want to use some of them but so far I have not settled on a list that has the excess points for them. This will probably change after I have the time to either build some of mine own or the money to buy the gw models. The battleboards in the BrB are amazing and my long term goal is to build a massive table like them in my basement.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Sothot said:


> Curious what the general consensus is on fortifications so far. In 2000 points or more, you can take two fortifications. I am keen on the idea of taking a bastion with a comms relay and a starport. Reserves arriving on a 2+ and then arriving without scatter on the starport.. I think I've found a new experiment for my monolith.


Commrelays allow you to reroll, they don't add +1 to your reserve roll.

And Monoliths can safely DS thanks to being a skimmer. If they would end up on top of another unit they move the minimal distance to not be on top of them, just like drop pods. 

I'd go with some quad guns so you don't have to run fliers to take care of other fliers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

He's Necrons, he doesn't need to be afraid of Flyers. Everyone should be afraid of _his_ Flyers.

I'd go for a Bastion with Icarus Lascannon because I play Chaos Space Marines, so I don't need the reserve re-rolls (it affects... Summoned Daemons. Joy.) and I have the BS4 to make the Lascannon worth taking, especially when I'm so limited in my anti-tank choices (Obliterators, Meltas and Allies, pretty much). I may also take an Aegis Defence Line with Quad Gun, because the idea is really cool and I really quite like the kit.

Midnight


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

My bad, didn't have the rulebook with me. I thought there was something that have a +1... Maybe just wishful thinking. The second part of that plan had to do with the "shielded" mode. Could you drop a monolith and then shield it for the invulnerable save? This is what I get for coming up with bizarre strategies when I don't have my book handy (read: should be working)
Although to be fair I am scrounging for materials to build these fortifications (read: should be working...)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing against having a vehicle with a 4+ Invulnerable when on a Skyshield, as far as I can tell.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep it's all good but if I remember correctly you have to activate the shield in the next turn after landing since they must be down to get the landing bonus. I don't think it comes with the shields up deployed?


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

I plan on using an aegis defence line w/ quad gun, and putting camo scouts behind it. sarge fires the gun, scouts cheer him on. oh, and i'd probably put an objective in there too, so they actually do more than sit there and use the gun.

oh, and congrats on 1000 posts arcane


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dual Fortresses of Redemption with Krakstorm missiles. Because... well, why not?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Sothot said:


> Curious what the general consensus is on fortifications so far. In 2000 points or more, you can take two fortifications. I am keen on the idea of taking a bastion with a comms relay and a starport. Reserves arriving on a 2+ and then arriving without scatter on the starport.. I think I've found a new experiment for my monolith.


Taking 2 Fortifications in a 2000+ point game is not a given to get 2 Fortifications. You get 1 for each Primary Detachment in your army, meaning the game has to have rules allowing you multiple Primary Detachments. Ally Detachments are not Primary Detachments.

Just wondering why so many are going for the Icarus Lascannon(OMNOMNOMIVORE aside). Is it purely the 96" range? There is no Flyer with better than AV 12. So the Quad Gun seems like a better deal. Four S 7 shots is better than one S 9 shot. If that one shot fails to down the Flyer, it is going right for the gun emplacement. Four shots just seems to give you a better chance of downing it.

I'm hoping more Fortifications will be released for Xenos armies. I can't see Necrons taking over an Imperial Bastion when their own tech is better. I guess an awakening Tomb World under a Bastion would use it to oust the Imperium. After that, they would likely destroy/ replace it.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I am bulding my own to approximately the same size as the imperial ones. 
Am I reading wrong then in that at 2000 points you don't get two standard FOC's, two allied detachments and two fortifications? It's easy enough to choose two hq and four troops, allocating them to a second detachment is no stress.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahh. I had only been reading page 109. But 110 does say that you can take two Primary Detachments at 2000+ points. But taking 2 HQs, 2 Fortifications and 4 Troops does limit what else you take to some degree. Now that I've seen this, I'd be more concerned with 2 HQs, 4 Troops and lots of Fast Attack or Heavy Support depending on the army. Taking 9 Spyders and 3 Annihilation Barges for 720 points could be quite nasty. Throw in cheap HQs and Troops and fill out as many Scarab squads as possible.

I'd like to build my own Fortifications for Necron or DE. But if you want to use their weapons in the emplacements you have to make an entry sheet and get it approved by any opponent or TO.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

You'd probably do better making those Heavy Support slots Doom Scythes. Then you can do your cheapest Troops in Night Scythes. Seems evil to me. I'm thinking my Dark Eldar would do similar with 6 Razorwings and then a bunch of Kabalites.

As for Fortifications, I believe my two examples make it clear you need as many Bastions with Quad Guns as you can take. The Bastion is armored enough to survive, hopefully, and not much more expensive than the Defense Line. If you happen to not be facing an army with Flyers, the Quad Guns do get full BS against ground targets too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't get all the rage with the Fortress of Redemption now that Vindicators are on the rise, and that if even Guardsmen get to within 2" of you they do 10D6 Str 4 hits on the dudes inside, and that's if they don't assault it with Melta Bombs etc.

I imagine my planned list for Imperial Guard will change to add a Medusa with Bastion-Breachers in case anyone decides to bring along their FoR or Bastion. A highly accurate, 2D6-pick-the-highest Str 10 weapon with +2 on the damage chart? Where do I sign? Equally, Demolishers and Vindicators look a lot better now, which is scary for buildings and especially the Fortress - you have four buildings touching each other, so you can get the main tower, walkway and one annex if you roll a direct hit. That's some serious bunker-busting right there.

Midnight


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah ok, minor panic averted then haha. I'd thought I missed something but wasn't going to hop out of bed to check rules lol. 
Heavy bolters are good enough for me, i'll just put a few of my extra gauss cannons in the emplacement. The only thing i'm losing is the gauss special rule, but it's all just numbers at the end of it.
With two fortifications i'd probably take more troops and just annihilation barges and play "come at me bro!" Even 4-5 Annihilation Barges is quite affordable points wise...
And suddenly not so confident after Midnight's post haha.


----------



## lord petrus sanguinus (May 24, 2012)

i guess if getting an aegis with quad a cannon might mean that if we usually include a rifleman dreadnought we could switch this for other configuration like dread lascanon ml, on simply not deploying any, but a fortress and a devastator squad for really heavy support,


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably picking up an aegis line featuring quad gun for my csm....because wasting oblit shots makes me angry.

Or ill suck it up until the new codex and hope something useful gets skyfire. Either way.

Good to see i'm not the only one who views taking the FOR as a hinderance.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm actually taking the Fortress for my Sisters. It fills 2 spots right now that my Sisters have trouble filling. Anti-Air support, and Armor busting. And Throwing in a super cheap celestine squad will bump up the bs to 4.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been using the Bastion with great success so far. Very good value for points. 

My only HQ is a Chaos Sorcerer, and my army is very shooty based. So I have him use the Icarus Lascannon with Warp Time so he hits flyers on a 2+ with a reroll.  

I also have a squad of 5 CSM to keep him company (also to take the nearby Objective towards the end of the game and they can absorb some hits if the Bastion takes damage.

Sounds expensive but my Sorcerer doesnt fit better anywhere else in my 1750 point army so why not.


----------

